# pecan in campsite - charades help



## charmed girl (Aug 22, 2013)

I have pecan in my campsite, we are playing charades and if I win she is moving into my town.
her question is when your wallet makes you.... catching fish can make you... 
what is it? her answers are:
sea bass
coelacanth
bluegill 
horse mackerel

any ideas on what it could be?


----------



## Mint (Aug 22, 2013)

What emotions did she use? Sad for wallet, happy for fishing? -guessing-

Maybe Coelacanth - it's worth the most.


----------



## charmed girl (Aug 22, 2013)

Mint said:


> What emotions did she use? Sad for wallet, happy for fishing? -guessing-
> 
> Maybe Coelacanth - it's worth the most.



yes she was sad when she mentioned the wallet and really happy for fishing.

It was coelacanth, thankyou. Now Pecan is moving in!!


----------



## Sowelu (Aug 22, 2013)

OMG! She's one of my dream villagers! She's the best!


----------

